# New BCY material?



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I heard BCY is about to introduce a new string material. Rumor has it that it is supposed to be quite the stuff? Anyone hear anything?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Come on Paul, spill the beans....I just ordered almost a grand worth of stuff the past couple weeks there, judy never mentioned it....

Hope its a thinner version of trophy

I know you know, are they going to wait for the ata? or are they going to let you you spill the beans on here . Or are they going to send an email to the dealers

Thank s

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Come on Paul, spill the beans....I just ordered almost a grand worth of stuff the past couple weeks there, judy never mentioned it....
> 
> Hope its a thinner version of trophy
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat with a TON of Trophy coming.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

:zip:


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I would like to here about the new stuff too.....caugh it up.


----------



## PDB Strings (May 13, 2010)

I've heard that both BCY and Brownell are coming out with something new. Has anyone played with either or both of these?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

:zip:



> QUOTE=PDB Strings;1062335569]I've heard that both BCY and Brownell are coming out with something new. Has anyone played with either or both of these?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Got some samples heading my way :wink:


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Got some samples heading my way :wink:


From who...BCY or Brownell?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

PDB Strings said:


> I've heard that both BCY and Brownell are coming out with something new. Has anyone played with either or both of these?


double :zip:


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

How about a hint?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Bow pro said:


> From who...BCY or Brownell?



From Ray @ BCY


----------



## Bionic-Archer (May 14, 2010)

Ex wolvervine come over and I'll show you some


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Tom spilled the beans (sort of) in the general section. No real details about the material make up though.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

BCY material is thinner than 452x or Trophy. I am not sure what they are calling it. If it is designed to replace anything, I would think it is 8125. Although this material is designed for compounds, I entend to take a look at it for recurves. I tried 8125 after building several sets for customer's recurves. It got more speed, but I hated the feel when compared to D10. The speed difference was only about 3 feet, so I went back to D10.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

here is what Ray from BCY told me .
Always looking at new fibers David but SK90 Dyneema with Gore might be special. Where should we send your sample ?
Ray


----------



## Da Vinci (May 16, 2011)

Im a fan of it.


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

I spoke with Chris from BCY today about the new material. Sounds interesting. I got the name of it as well as the make up of the material. Im going to be giving it a test run soon when I get some in the mail. 

Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice material.. everyone will be very happy.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Da Vinci (May 16, 2011)

This stuff is special. Getting better speeds than 8125G, and it settles quicker.


----------



## Bionic-Archer (May 14, 2010)

I'm making a string out of it right now for my Apex 8 

Well keep you posted


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Well since the cat is out of the bag here's our take on the new BCY material. We've been using it since July and have been seeing great results with it. To me it acts like a smaller diameter 452x with the speeds of 8125 or better. So far durability has been the same as trophy on our test bows. FWIW we've also had the new brownell stuff for awhile now but just haven't had the time to play with it like we had hoped. I have a bow ready to put it through the ringer starting in 10 days though.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah i talked to BCY today and got my sample coming to play with too, was told that even WC said it was the best material theve used so far and liked it the best, gonna make a set for my bow when i get and see how it goes. looking forword to trying it out


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I know Brownell will send out samples to just about anyone. Will BCY do the same??


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## Da Vinci (May 16, 2011)

we got a can open, and worms everywhere, that cat over there is no longer in its bag, and for the love of all that is holy would somebody please pick up these beans!


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

When will it be for sale


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Ok, since the beans have been spilled, I've had the good fortune to have had a sample spool for some time now and this is really great stuff. I have it on all of my bows and I'm very impressed. All I'll say is that it is a non-blend that produces high speed and doesn't creep... God... I never thought those words would ever come from me.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

EPLC said:


> Ok, since the beans have been spilled, I've had the good fortune to have had a sample spool for some time now and this is really great stuff. I have it on all of my bows and I'm very impressed. All I'll say is that it is a non-blend that produces high speed and doesn't creep... God... I never thought those words would ever come from me.


Sound like awesome stuff. I got samples on the way now. I cant wait.


----------



## jchristian (Mar 8, 2011)

EPLC said:


> Ok, since the beans have been spilled, I've had the good fortune to have had a sample spool for some time now and this is really great stuff. I have it on all of my bows and I'm very impressed. All I'll say is that it is a non-blend that produces high speed and doesn't creep... God... I never thought those words would ever come from me.


How is it comparing to D10 as far as noise (softness...) and speed?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

jchristian said:


> How is it comparing to D10 as far as noise (softness...) and speed?


Haven't done an actual comparision but I can make some assumptions. First, D10 is a very good material. I done some pretty specific testing on it and it is quite fast and very stable. The new material should produce a tad less noise because of the addition of the Gore fiber. Apples to apples they are probably about the same speed, but speed increases may be possible with the new material because the smaller diameter will allow the use of less strands. Since the stability of this material seems to be excellent, a 24 or 26 strand string should be quite fast.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

EPLC said:


> Haven't done an actual comparision but I can make some assumptions. First, D10 is a very good material. I done some pretty specific testing on it and it is quite fast and very stable. The new material should produce a tad less noise because of the addition of the Gore fiber. Apples to apples they are probably about the same speed, but speed increases may be possible with the new material because the smaller diameter will allow the use of less strands. Since the stability of this material seems to be excellent, a 24 or 26 strand string should be quite fast.


Speaking of strand count, my sample should be her tomorrow. Whats has everyone been using for string and cable? I forgot to ask Bob when I had him on the phone.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Bob told me 24 strands on both strings and cables.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Heliman21 said:


> Bob told me 24 strands on both strings and cables.


Thanks Heliman


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We've been using 26 on everything. 24 was a tad too small and I may even go to 28 on the cables.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Heliman21 said:


> Bob told me 24 strands on both strings and cables.


he told me 24-26 for string and 26 for cables


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

is the new material for sale yet


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

just sending out samples to build with of black for right now


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

60X said:


> We've been using 26 on everything. 24 was a tad too small and I may even go to 28 on the cables.





dwagoner said:


> he told me 24-26 for string and 26 for cables


Thanks guys, I'll keep this in mind when my sample arrives.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

60X said:


> We've been using 26 on everything. 24 was a tad too small and I may even go to 28 on the cables.


26/28 has been working for me quite well. I'm using .021 center serving with good results. Produces a nice round string set. For those speed nuts, 24 may be a good choice, although 26 is quite fast.


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

do you have to be a dealer to get a sample


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Did they give you what the breaking strength was per strand?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Did they give you what the breaking strength was per strand?


i asked but didnt get an answer with specific number, just told its pretty tough for its diameter


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey guys PM me your e-mail


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Just built a set for my Contender Elite with 26 strands on cables and string, .021 center serving. The nock fit is perfect for me. Now to install them this weekend.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds great, I am going to try both and see which I prefer!!!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

jchristian said:


> How is it comparing to D10 as far as noise (softness...) and speed?


Well, I have been using a 16 strand D10 string on my recurve for quite some time. I took it off the bow and found it had stretched about 3/8". I twisted it up and took some speed readings. I then built a string of the new BCY material and I basically got the same speed readings using two different arrows. As far as the feel of the shot they were about the same. I don't think I could tell the difference if blindfolded, but the new material did seem to be perhaps more stable speed wise or it could be I was. At this point that is just an observation, It certainly wasn't less stable. I was using 22 strands as suggest by Chris at BCY. I did like the new material. It was easy to work with and produced a round string. I have been considering make a couple of more strings and dropping a couple of strands from each. Just to see what effects might be, but I will probably shoot this string for a while to see if it is creeping.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

pm your e-mail to me and i will share some numbers and sizes with you


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Deezlin said:


> Well, I have been using a 16 strand D10 string on my recurve for quite some time. I took it off the bow and found it had stretched about 3/8". I twisted it up and took some speed readings. I then built a string of the new BCY material and I basically got the same speed readings using two different arrows. As far as the feel of the shot they were about the same. I don't think I could tell the difference if blindfolded, but the new material did seem to be perhaps more stable speed wise or it could be I was. At this point that is just an observation, It certainly wasn't less stable. I was using 22 strands as suggest by Chris at BCY. I did like the new material. It was easy to work with and produced a round string. I have been considering make a couple of more strings and dropping a couple of strands from each. Just to see what effects might be, but I will probably shoot this string for a while to see if it is creeping.


That's strange, I've had no creeping problems at all with D10 on several compounds shot through most of this past summer?


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

> That's strange, I've had no creeping problems at all with D10 on several compounds shot through most of this past summer?


Same here, no movement at all.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

EPLC said:


> That's strange, I've had no creeping problems at all with D10 on several compounds shot through most of this past summer?


 I didn't prestretch this string since it was for a recurve. I got probably about 1/4" out of the D10. I really don't remember exactly what the string was at before. Now, they are both at 66-1/2. I have shot the 8190 string about 60 times now. I am bare shafting it and something has changed. It could just be the diffenence it nocksets, although I tried to keep both nockset the same on the string. But, I only twisted up the D10 string to 66-1/2" and have not reshot it. I am shoot the 8190 string right now and my crawl had increase for 20 yards considerably. This lead me the think the string is considerably faster, despite earlier cronography readings. I am going to shoot about another 60 shots and check for creep and then change out to the D10 string for a little while.


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Philip, can you post your findings with 8190 once you have finished testing it? I have some of the sample material and am interested in other builders findings with the new material.


----------

